# Video Ads Are Coming To The Back Of Your Uber



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/harrycampbell/2015/03/31/video-ads-are-coming-to-the-back-of-your-uber/

From Harry Campbell Forbes Contributor

Imagine Budweiser being able to put up an ad for Bud Light 30 seconds before you walk into a bar. That sounds like some pretty effective marketing to me.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

This is what free, ad-supported Uber rides might look like. Mockups, economics, and analysis.

http://andrewchen.co/this-is-what-f...ght-look-like-mockups-economics-and-analysis/


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/harrycampbell/2015/03/31/video-ads-are-coming-to-the-back-of-your-uber/
> 
> From Harry Campbell Forbes Contributor


POST #"1 /UberCemetery : Bombastic
Bison Winds Up...
and The Pitch......."Expletively Expletive!"


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

I like the free ride part.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

... and the benefit to the carrier of this advertising (the driver)? Likely ZERO!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

No benefits I am sure just go here - go there. "Customer" - Can you wait while I go into Starbucks? The line is not to long. 

"Driver" ah um ok - I will have to circle there is no parking available. Just a reminder the Uber system will still be charging when I am circling around.


----------



## loft205 (Mar 8, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> No benefits I am sure just go here - go there. "Customer" - Can you wait while I go into Starbucks? The line is not to long.
> 
> "Driver" ah um ok - I will have to circle there is no parking available. Just a reminder the Uber system will still be charging when I am circling around.


1 * for you


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

loft205 said:


> 1 * for you


No kidding and a few extra bucks on the fare for the customer - it was no savings at all for the customer. = $8.00 cup of coffee = pain in the ass for the driver.


----------

